# Elektronikas pamati >  U7111 drosibas plates releju problema

## edza135

Sveiki! Lieta sekojoša, pastiprinātājam drošības platē ļoti karst releji.Un vai tam tā vajadzētu būt, bet skanēt viņš skan.

----------


## Delfins

ļoti karst tas ir cik ? -  60C, 80C,.. 100C.. ?

----------


## edza135

Nu līdz 80 grādiem uzkarst varētu būt pat vairāk

----------


## edza135

Un pie viena releja atrodas drāts kura ir satīta kopā ar 3 un 5 releja kājiņu.Tur tai drātij ir jāatrodas?

----------


## Zalic

a kas shēmā ir ar tām kājām?

----------


## edza135

Noplēsu nost to drāti vairs tik ļoti nekarst un nav vairs bukšķa uz tumbām

----------


## edza135

Negribēju taisīt jaunu topiku ,bet mājās pie klasesbiedra atradām mājās tda7294 mikroshēmu.Kā varētu pārbaudīt vai vinja strādā.

----------


## Delfins

ieslēgt minimālajā shēmā pēc datasheeta. Pilns internets ar shēmām, detaļu ļoti maz un plate nav jātaisa.

----------


## kaspich

> Un pie viena releja atrodas drāts kura ir satīta kopā ar 3 un 5 releja kājiņu.Tur tai drātij ir jāatrodas?


 
Edza, piedod, bet Tu saac kretineet. kad Tu iemaacisies citus cienit?
cik reizes teikts - gribi padomu, IELIEC SHEMU. PRECIIZI noformulee jautajumu. Tu bezjedziigi baksties un tikpat bezjeedziigi spamo.

----------


## edza135

Izradās ka mikroshēma strāda .Izdomājām taisīt šādu pastiprinātāju uz 1 mikrenes http://www.notepad.lv/viewtopic.php?p=23494#23494  Un parādījās vajādzība pēc šādas detaļas KD512.Ar ko to varētu aizstāt?

----------


## kaspich

1. taas diodes slegums tur ir nepareizs.
2. pamaaciibaas ielikshu diozhu aizvietoshanas iiso info. pag 10 min.

done


korekti buutu sekojoshi:
no 9. kaajas uz + baroshanu diode [ar anodu pie 9.izvada]
no 10. kaajas uz + baroshanu diode {ar anodu pie 10.izvada]

it kaa datasheet typical application pie 10uF kondensatoriem kaa obligaatas shaadas diodes nenoraada, bet savulaik vesela chupinja liidziigi chipi tika apkauti caur mute/stby ieejaam..

----------


## Vikings

Diodes slēgums gan man šķiet, ka ir pareizs, sen atpakaļ es pats ar taisīju šo brīnumu. Tiesa gan, šajā shēmā no tās diodes nav pilnīgi nekādas jēgas, jo tā atbild par MUTE un ST-BY aizturēm ieslēdzot un izslēdzot MUTE slēdzi, kura šajā gadījumā nav.

----------


## kaspich

> Diodes slēgums gan man šķiet, ka ir pareizs, sen atpakaļ es pats ar taisīju šo brīnumu. Tiesa gan, šajā shēmā no tās diodes nav pilnīgi nekādas jēgas, jo tā atbild par MUTE un ST-BY aizturēm ieslēdzot un izslēdzot MUTE slēdzi, kura šajā gadījumā nav.


 nee, fiska ir sekojosha:

iedomaajies, ka AATRI pazuud U+. nu, piemeeram, ar piesleegtu skaljruni. tie C, kas pieslegti pie 9. un 10.kaajas, ir uzlaadeeti liidz U+. un tajaa briidii relatiivais potenciaals uz pin 9 un 10 paarsniedz pazudusho U+.
labaakajaa gadijumaa tie C tiek izlaadeti caur kaut kadiem ieksheejiem traniishiem, sliktaakajaa: izdemolee mute/stby ieejas  :: 

katraa zinaja, datasheet neinformee [cik esmu skatiijies] par aizsardziibas kjeedem, bet nosaka ierobezhojumus shim ieejaam [oo, shai pat to nenosaka]  :: 

p.s. esoshajaa sleegumaa - nekaadas jeegas no taas diodes nav jebkuraa gadiijumaa..

p.p.s. shaadu diozhu pielikshana nodroshina arii to, ka peec iisiem U+ paartraukumiem ir garanteeta aizture [protams, 100% korekti buutu 1 papildus traniitis, bet - laikam, ne shajaa gadiijumaa..] :P

----------


## kaspich

to sheemu ir ziimeejis PILNIIGS nejeega.

paskatiisim taas mute un stnadby kjeedes.

1. typical sleegumaa R pie standby izvada ir 2X mazaaks par 10k rezistoru pie mute. tas ir ar noluku - briidi, kad leedzam aaraa, vispirms iesleedzas MUTE, tad standby. sheit aaksts ielicis 27k un tas sachakare visu ideju;
2. taa diode IESLEDZOT nodroshina preteeju seciibu
3. ja shis kopeejais vadiibas signaals netiek izmantots [kaa shajaa gadiijumaa] - pazuud jeega tai diodei un tai paraleeli esoshajai pretestiibai. attieciigi - ideja tiek sacahakareeta 2. reizi.

tb, raksta autors shaadas megasarezgjitas nianses nav sapratis..  ::   ::   :: 

3 detaljas, 2 rupjas lazhas..

papildus: C9 un C9 prim  obligaati = NP [un ideaali - pleeve 0.47uF paraleeli].

----------


## edza135

Ko varētu likt to 27k pretestību vietā? Un sanāk ka tā diode nav vajadzīga.

----------


## edza135

Aaa ok sapratu tas pretestības tai 9 un 10 mikroshemas kajinai nevajag.Bet kādas diodes labāk izvēlēties

----------


## kaspich

> Aaa ok sapratu tas pretestības tai 9 un 10 mikroshemas kajinai nevajag.Bet kādas diodes labāk izvēlēties


 
vajag gan pretestiibas, gan diodes. 
diodes: kaut 1N4004
pretestiibas: uz stby 10k; uz mute 22k

----------


## edza135

ok sk. A tas parejas kur 27k var likt kaut vai 22k

----------


## edza135

Parādījās velviens jautājums diodes likt paralēli pretestībām uz mute stby vai pretestibas likt pirms vai pēc tām diodēm.

----------


## edza135

[attachment=0:1whdaqc6]rwjd9u2vkcvzwyqkdx.jpg[/attachment:1whdaqc6]Tas varētu izskatīties šādi?

----------


## tornislv

IMHO paralēli gan.

----------


## edza135

[attachment=0:1ayngo9s]rwjd9u2vkcvzwyqkdx.jpg[/attachment:1ayngo9s]Tad laikam šādi?

----------


## kaspich

pareizi.
shaadi Tu taas mute/smute nenokausi, nejaushi salaizhot uz iiso baroshanu  ::

----------


## edza135

ok bus jacep tik augša paldies par jusu padomiem

----------


## marizo

Uz TDA 7.,9. jāpadod min 3,5V, grafikos parādīts 5V. 
Manā pakaļdarinājumā uz mute/stby rezistoriem tiek padots nevis U+, bet ~8,5V no sprieguma dalītāja no 15k/47k.
Labāk/sliktāk - nezinu. Savādāk.

----------


## kaspich

> Uz TDA 7.,9. jāpadod min 3,5V, grafikos parādīts 5V. 
> Manā pakaļdarinājumā uz mute/stby rezistoriem tiek padots nevis U=, bet ~8,5V no sprieguma dalītāja no 15k/47k.
> Labāk/sliktāk - nezinu. Savādāk.


 nav starpiibas  ::  vismaz peec datasheet info.

----------


## marizo

Varbūt nav, bet varbūt ir.
C jāizlādē nevis no 35V, bet no 8,5V.

----------


## kaspich

> Varbūt nav, bet varbūt ir.
> C jāizlādē nevis no 35V, bet no 8,5V.


 un????
kaada starpiiba, ja ir diodes??? ir? ja ir - klaaj valjaa. es apgalvoju, ka NAV. jo zinu, par ko runaaju.

----------


## marizo

Droši vien, ka nav nekādas atšķirības.
Kaut gan - jāizdomā, kā to izmērīt - atšķirība ir klusu klausoties un izslēdzot barošanu. Barošanas spriegums lēnām krīt (nu 2..3 s man skan no kondensatoriem), tad TDA nomutējas un aiziet gulēt, manuprāt, ātrāk, bez clip dēļ ierobežotā barošanas sprieguma. Jā, nav man nekādas spec aizsardzības.

----------


## kaspich

> Droši vien, ka nav nekādas atšķirības.
> Kaut gan - jāizdomā, kā to izmērīt - atšķirība ir klusu klausoties un izslēdzot barošanu. Barošanas spriegums lēnām krīt (nu 2..3 s man skan no kondensatoriem), tad TDA nomutējas un aiziet gulēt, manuprāt, ātrāk, bez clip dēļ ierobežotā barošanas sprieguma. Jā, nav man nekādas spec aizsardzības.


 
iistenibaa paceli LJOTI pareizu lietu! par to paldies!
taatad - probleema: iesleedzoties viss ok, bet izsleedzot baroshanu - mute un stby lietas nestraadaa. idejas?  ::

----------


## kaspich

luuk, vienkaarshaakais risinaajums TDA7274 korektai mute/stby padariishanai.
10K pretestibas nosaka iesleegshanaas aizturu laikus [uz MUTE RC konstantei jaabuut lielaakai, lai ta iesleegtos veelaak];
stabilitroni jaaizveelas kaadus 8..15V zem baroshanas maksimuma [lai pie max noslodzes IC nerubiitos aaraa], un uz MUTE jaabuut ar lielaaku stabilizacijas spriegumu [lai taa izsleegtos pirmaa].
stabilitroni: 0.3..0.5W, lielaakas jaudas - nav velams [buus lielaakas nopluudes straavas].

----------


## marizo

Jāsagādā kādi Zēneri un jāpamēģina.
Vakarvakarā ienāca prātā mazliet cits variants ar Zēneru un tranzistoru (līdzīgi kā PIC Reset ķēdē), bet nu kāpēc vajag vēl tranzistoru?!
Gribēju jau komentēt par barošanas spriegumu un Zēnerspriegumu, bet pats pasteidzies.

----------


## kaspich

> Jāsagādā kādi Zēneri un jāpamēģina.
> Vakarvakarā ienāca prātā mazliet cits variants ar Zēneru un tranzistoru (līdzīgi kā PIC Reset ķēdē), bet nu kāpēc vajag vēl tranzistoru?!
> Gribēju jau komentēt par barošanas spriegumu un Zēnerspriegumu, bet pats pasteidzies.


 nu, smuki [bez gala] jau buutu ar/caur kaadu buferiiti padot, jo datasheet [vispaar fantastiski] nav NE VAARDA par sho ieeju straavaam, paarslodzes speejaam, vadiibas signaala max/min veertibaam.. 
bet - ja jau iesaaceju topikaa: max vienkaarsh risinaajums.

----------


## guguce

Sen lietoju.
[attachment=0 :: trj3geb]beztroksniem.GIF[/attachment :: trj3geb]

----------


## kaspich

tuvaak patiesiibai, bet - izsleedzoties visa taa uzparikte nestraadaa, jo pietiek pat ar miera straavu, lai Ubaroshanas pazustu aatraak, kaa, piem., tiek izlaadets mute kondensators.
lai shis straadaatu, vajag veel vienu pnp trani, kam uz baazes tiek padots tas zener/ 5k, bet E caur 33K pie +Ubaroshanas.
tad tas vareetu straadaat. bet, jautaajums ar stby paliek [tas nenostraada pareizi izsleedzot]..

----------


## edza135

shemu es sataisiju ,bet lieta tāda ka skan ar tādu brakšķēšanu un jaudas nekādas! Diodes es liku 1N4001 .Nezinu vai pareizi visu salodēju,bet lodēju takā jūs teicāt

----------


## osscar

Tev visi tda pastūži  brakšķ ja pareizi atceros    ::

----------


## Delfins

droši vien trafs pa vāju, ja jaudas nav (un mikrene salīdzinoši auksta)

----------


## edza135

Man tikai uz TDA7294 brakšķ  :: ,bet lieta tāda ka trafs ir tp-100-6 izdot viņš caur taisngriezi un kondensatoriem 33v

----------


## kaspich

edza, Tu vienreiz dostal. cik reizes Tev jaatkaarto - saakam ar preciizu sheemu? cik reizes Tu te vari naakt, malt savu dumumu? Tev pasham neapniik?
kaa lai ar Tevi runaa? es Tev 1X saku - sheemu ieliec, otrreiz..
nee, ja iipashi gribi, lai tieshi es neko nepaliidzu, saki. ja domaa, ka kaads cits bez sheemas DC/AC rezhiimiem ko pateiks.. veelu veiksmi..
nu, ku neattapiigi/bremzeeti cilveeki var buut...

----------


## kaspich

> shemu es sataisiju ,bet lieta tāda ka skan ar tādu brakšķēšanu un jaudas nekādas! Diodes es liku 1N4001 .Nezinu vai pareizi visu salodēju,bet lodēju takā jūs teicāt


 kuri ir tie juus? te bija vismaz 3..4 varianti tikai mute/stby kjeedei vien..

----------


## edza135

[attachment=0:1d9demi7]rwjd9u2vkcvzwyqkdx.jpg[/attachment:1d9demi7]nu shēma ir šitā

----------


## kaspich

kas tas? sheema?
a skaljrunja apaksheejais izvads kur aiziet?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## edza135

ok sitā[attachment=0:2i7ys8pk]rwjd9u2vkcvzwyqkdx.jpg[/attachment:2i7ys8pk]

----------


## kaspich

vot, es nesaprotu.. skatos un nesaprotu.. kas tur tagad par kaasi? tinte izteceeja? roku paralizeeja? kas tur atteelots?

----------


## edza135

nu zīmēts painātā .Viss tur saprotams

----------


## defs

Ja "brakšķ",tad varbut pati mikrene beigta  ::   Parasti šitās strādā,ja viss pareizi salodēts.

p.s. un ko pats skaļrunis saka pie cita pastiprinātāja?Varbut tas beigts?

----------


## edza135

Skaļrunis pie cita pastirinātāja iet mikrene ir jauna un vienu es shēmā nesaprotu c1 ir kondensātors vai resistors?

----------


## kaspich

jaa, var darit, kaa defs iesaka - nomaini mikreni. tad skaljruni. 90%, ka neliidzees. nu, tad.. tad hvz, lodee citu sheemu  :: 

defs, luugums nemaaciit iesaacejiem nekorektas metodes.

1. skaljruni simetriski/viegli pastumdi [difuzoru]. ja nekas nekrakskj - tas nav pie vainas
2. ieliec fotograafijas visam, ko esi sadariijis
3. ja Tu buutu mans deels, skolnieks, vai kaa savaadaak ietekmeejams, es Tevi vnk aiztriektu maajaas, atnjemtu visus lorinjus. kameer nespeesi [kaut ar roku] uzziimeet sheemu. veciit, kas taa par attieksmi pret padomdevejiem? moska veel ar saviem izkaarniijumiem [pieodo] kaut kaa uzskribeleesi? taa tak nedara. mamma nav maaciijusi neko?

----------


## kaspich

> Skaļrunis pie cita pastirinātāja iet mikrene ir jauna un vienu es shēmā nesaprotu c1 ir kondensātors vai resistors?


 yesssssssssssssssssssssssssss.

1. skaties SHEEMAAA. tur VISS IR SAPROTAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## edza135

nu datora ir gruti zīmēt ar roku vieglāk (vismaz man) nu bet kas tas c1 ir nevaru saparast ,jo es tad sanāk liku konsdensātoru varbūt tur ir vaina?

----------


## kaspich

> nu datora ir gruti zīmēt ar roku vieglāk (vismaz man) nu bet kas tas c1 ir nevaru saparast ,jo es tad sanāk liku konsdensātoru varbūt tur ir vaina?


 pag, Tu tachu man teici, ka sheemaa viss ir saprotams. nu, man bija jautaajumi, es nesapratu. tagad Tu pats jautaa citiem.. kas notika?
jaa, uzziimee kaut ar roku, ar mobiilo nofotograafee.
iemaacies kaut LT spice uzziimeet [5min laikaa apguustams], reku blow zinaaja vienu circuit riiku. eagle var pusstundaa pamatlietas apguut.
jau esoshajaam konstrukcijaam NEDER shaada pieeja. tas suuds, ko Tu te ieliki, NEKAADI neatteelo savienojumsu, trafa sleegumu..
kaa lai to visu izziilee? kaa?

p.s. paaicini blow talkaa. paskati vinja LED meter, lai vinjsh paskata Tavu 'sheemu'. varbuut tad Tev/vinjam taps skaidraaks, ko te cepjos  ::

----------


## BLOW

> nu datora ir gruti zīmēt ar roku vieglāk (vismaz man) nu bet kas tas c1 ir nevaru saparast ,jo es tad sanāk liku konsdensātoru varbūt tur ir vaina?


 Re tev shēma kas 100% strādā bez nekādiem defektiem.
http://content22-foto.inbox.lv/albums15 ... G-2764.jpg
Ja slinkums lodēt aizej uz latgalīti un nopērc gatavu platīti (atliks tik mikreni ielodēt) maksā 0.50LS  ::  Ja nevari aiziet tad pasūti tik pasta izdevumi tagad dārgi 3Ls  ::

----------


## edza135

em a šitai shēmai nebūs pcb zīmējuma

----------


## JDat

> em a šitai shēmai nebūs pcb zīmējuma


 Negribi apbruņoties ar pacietību un pats iemācīties zīmēt?
Piemēram, es zīmēju ar (patiesībā kretīnisku) programmu PCBartist. Bija jāpačakarējas, bet nu kaut kā ne būt sanāk. Dari tā pat. Rezultātā varēsi gan iepostot normālas principiālas shēmas lai citi var saparst kas un kā tev saslēgts, gan arī PCB varēsi uzprojektēt savām shēmām. Tikai PCBartist nav tas labākais variants. Forumā daudz diskutēts par PCB programmām. PAlasi, pameklē un mācies.

----------


## BLOW

> em a šitai shēmai nebūs pcb zīmējuma


 Ja slinkums taisīt PCB tad aizej latgalītē nopērc 50 sant maksāja. varu nobildēt savējo ko nopirku varēsi pārzīmēt.

----------


## JDat

> Ja slinkums taisīt PCB tad aizej latgalītē nopērc 50 sant maksāja. varu nobildēt savējo ko nopirku varēsi pārzīmēt.


 Vispār edzam līdz latgalītei ~ 200 kilometri...

----------


## edza135

Ja vari ludzu blow nobilde to savu platiti.Centisos parzimet

----------


## BLOW

> Ja vari ludzu blow nobilde to savu platiti.Centisos parzimet


 Šeku ir 
http://foto2.inbox.lv/atis25/08-09-2008-2/IMG-2795.jpg
pašķirstu tur uz atpakaļu tur ir arī no aukšpuses. Man gan liekas ka vieglāk būtu nopirkt jau gatavu ar visām detaļām.  ::

----------


## Delfins

Pieļauju, ka nets ir pilns ar visvisādām PCB šiem kit-chip ampiem.

----------


## edza135

Nu ja varbūt kāds zina pārbaudītu shēmu uz šī čipa kura atrodas internetā.

----------


## Delfins

Es atkal pieļauju, ka normāli neviens neliktu nestrādājošu PCB  :: 
Protams, ar izņēmumu, kad blakus tika apspriests "nepareizs" stdby/mute pieslēgums.

----------


## ansius

shēma ir draņķīga, un tas ir kits ko latgalītē esi nopircis. papīrītis tev līdzi nāca, tur arī skaties... bet pēc idejas plate ir ok, man vismaz kad sen tādu iepirku - gāja.

----------


## BLOW

> Nu ja varbūt kāds zina pārbaudītu shēmu uz šī čipa kura atrodas internetā.


 šī shēma ir pārbaudīta un tiešām strādā vel tagad man čipamps ( uz šīs shēmas) pumpē basus.  ::

----------


## edza135

Vispār man apnicis ar tām mikrenēm ņemties! Domāju buvēt šādu shēmu (2variantu) uz traņiem priekš pašizaugsmes.ko jūs par tādu sakiet.http://www.cxem.net/sound/amps/amp147.php

----------


## JDat

> Vispār man apnicis ar tām mikrenēm ņemties! Domāju buvēt šādu shēmu (2variantu) uz traņiem priekš pašizaugsmes.ko jūs par tādu sakiet.http://www.cxem.net/sound/amps/amp147.php


 No sākuma vajadzētu uztaisīt chipampu. Un tā lai stabili strādā nevis ķerties klāt nākošajam.

----------


## Zalic

nepamet sajūtā, ka drīz atkal sāksies interesanti jautājumi

----------


## Vikings

Edza neāksties. Ja pat nemāki 7294 salikt lai normāli skan tad tranzistoru pastiprinātājam vēl jo mazāk jāķeras klāt.

----------


## edza135

Lab ok bet tā jau nezinu kur lai izkaš normālu shēmu ,jo uz latgalīti nevaru tikt

----------


## Vikings

Nu bāc! Tā shēma kuru te iepriekš liki ir pietiekama lai tā funkcionētu. Tas, ka tai ir nepieciešami labojumi lai tā būtu korekta - tas jau ir cits jautājums. Vēlreiz pārbaudi vai tiešām esi visu salicis kā tajā shēmā vai tā kā to pēc tam laboja. Pārbaudi vai barošana nav par zemu vai vāju.

----------


## kaspich

redz, edza, normalai buutu, ja Tu saprastu, kaa darbojas katra detalja tajaa/izveeleetajaa sheemaa, saprastu, kaa darbojas chips.
tad Tu speetu gan n overteet pamatlietas, gan risinaat probleemas.
es teiktu, ka esoshaas konstrukcijas [nerunajot par to tranju ampu] ir LJOTI par sarezgjiitu.
saac ar 1 tranzistoru.
izaugsme Tev ir NULLE. pilniiga NULLE.

taa kita sheema ir datasheet kopija. plate = pilniigs meesls.

----------


## kaspich

> Lab ok bet tā jau nezinu kur lai izkaš normālu shēmu ,jo uz latgalīti nevaru tikt


 
par to Tavu 'probleemu'
1. netaa sheemu ar savinojumiem, sanumureetaam detaljaam
2. fotografijas VISAM un no visaam pusem
3. tad kjersiemies klaat meeriishanai/paarbaudeem

----------


## edza135

Ok rīt ielikšu visas bildes šodien nevaru.

----------


## edza135

Ja runājot par manu izaugsmi ta nav kas man īsti pārāda visu kā kas jādara ,jo caur virtuālo pasauli man grūti saprast kā;kas;kur;kad;kapēc?

----------


## edza135

Blow šitas ir tas pcb zīmējums tavai shēmai? http://www.ltn.lv/~a1/img/pr_729405.gif

----------


## kaspich

nu, peec manas saprashanas, izaugsme buus tad, kad tiksi gala ar vienu konstrukciju [taa, pa riktiigam].
nu, piemeeram, lai noskaidrotu, kas shim kaish, mees:

1. pameeriisim DC offset izejaa
2. piesleegsim Tavu PC skanjas karti ieejai un izejai, paskatiisimies, kas notiek ampa izejaa
3. pie padota signaala paskatiisim baroshanas spriegumus
4. paskatiisim, via ir/nav kaada augstfrekvences ierosme
5. nomeerisim reaalo jaudu izejaa
6. paarbaudiisim visa trakta THD

ja/kad viss bus kaartibaa
1. upgreidosim mute/stby, paarbaudiisim darbiibaa
2. savediisim kaartiibaa [optimizeesim] pastiprinaajuma koeficientu

lai sho izveiktu, Tev buus jaasadabuu 2gab. 3.5mm stero stekeriishi, paaris vadinji un kaut kaadas pretestiibas [salasiisim no esoshajaam].

datoraa jaaielaadee kaut kas no dssf5, vai smaart5, vai kaads RTA vai SpectraLab [netaa pilns ar kopijaam].
pie viena vari pamekleet kaadu ''oscilograafa'' softinju, arii noderees.

----------


## heinrx

no šī brīža mani šī tēma ieinteresēja,sākšu aktīvi sekot  ::  Cerams ka edza nepametīs šo projektu un es kļūšu par sava veida parazītu kas gūs zināšanas no citu ļaužu stresa un darba sviedriem  ::

----------


## tornislv

Kad pierod pie tā, ka par muļķību Kaspich tevi var arī rupji nolamāt, tad pārējo ir pat ļoti derīgi palasīt  ::

----------


## edza135

tātad sabildēju bildes ar to ampu  http://foto.inbox.lv/edmunds135/09-04-2010 .Izejas voltāžu tulīt nomērīšu.

----------


## edza135

Shēma arī turpat atrodas

----------


## kaspich

nu taa. te liidz meeriishanai kaads laicinjsh buus veel.

1. edzu, ejam cauri montaazhai
a) IC un citas detaljas vispirms tiek  pielodeetas pie KONTAKTLAUKUMINJIEM, tad ar vadienjiem - taalak. IC Tev nav pielodeta pie kontaktlaukuminnjiem, itovo - viss kljurkaajas. taa buut NEDRIIKST
b) kaapeec dazhas detaljas ir ielodeetas skjiibi, viens pretestiiba peeksnji gaisaa? blakus viss ok, bet vietaam - nesaprotu
c) platee no celinju puses ir VESELA chupa ar potenciaaliem iisajiem, ja taadi jau nav.

1. lillaa vads pie radiatora
2. sarkans vads pie radiatora
3. sarkans vads pie IC kreisajaa pusee, malejaa rinda
4. sarkans+dzeltens vads pie kaut kaadas kailas draats cilpas
5. pliks balts vads centraa
6. kaut kaads detaljas draats gabals pa labi no plikaa baltaa vada.. kas tas taads vispar??
sopljas IC labajaa pusee


sheit nav ko meeriit. te ir jaapriecaajas, ka/ja viss vel nav nokauts. kjeries klaat un paarlode VISUS vadus, pielodee IC pie kontakstlaukuminiem, iztaisno komponentus.

taalak - taadas pashas bildes par trafu+tiltinju+filtra C + ieejas ligzda.

----------


## edza135

ok tulit ielikšu trafa bildes
P.S laikam man tur īsais sanāk ,jo tagad izmeiģināju gnd vadu pielikt pie barošanas gnd un sāk dzirksteļot vads kuru es pilieku un arī sāk dūkt riktīgs fons tumbās.

----------


## kaspich

> ok tulit ielikšu trafa bildes
> P.S laikam man tur īsais sanāk ,jo tagad izmeiģināju gnd vadu pielikt pie barošanas gnd un sāk dzirksteļot vads kuru es pilieku un arī sāk dūkt riktīgs fons tumbās.


 
taatad: panjem vadu, noknieb visu pliko drati nost, atstaajot burtiski 2mm. NE VAIRAAK!
lodaamuru pieliec klaat uz pussekundi jau/tikai tajaa briidi, kad vads jau ir pilikts pie kontaktlaukuminja! Tu tur nez kaapeec esi karsejis visu, kameer vadu izolaacija nokususi centimetra garumaa..

----------


## edza135

Ok centīšos visu smuki pārlodēt.

----------


## edza135

rekur trafa bildes ja vajadzēs http://foto.inbox.lv/edmunds135/09-04-2010

----------


## kaspich

pag, es redzu tikai vienu polaritaati.. Tev tak nav divpolaaras baroshnanas! ko tad Tu tur vieno????

KAS TIE PAR MELNIEM NOKNIEBTIEM VADIEM PIE TRAFA?
KUR NOIZOLEETI PRIMAARAA TINUMA KONTAKTI?
KUR DROSHINAATAAJS????????????????????????????

KAS TAS PAR PLIKU VADU UZ TILTINJU???

----------


## kaspich

http://www.google.lv/imgres?imgurl=http ... 9,r:12,s:0

shaadai jaaizskataas baroshanas avota sheemai.

----------


## tornislv

Man tur nesanāk +/- 35V, bet vienpolārā barošana (vai arī zemes trūkst), bildēs skatoties.

----------


## kaspich

> Man tur nesanāk +/- 35V, bet vienpolārā barošana (vai arī zemes trūkst), bildēs skatoties.


 pat, ja zeme buutu, C baterija ta viena  ::

----------


## edza135

tur ir vecā bilde.sataisiju divpolāro barosanu un  kad pieliku pastiprinātāja gnd vadu pie barosnas gnd,tad sāk man sprakstēt tas gnd vads un fonā liela dūkoņa

----------


## kaspich

> tur ir vecā bilde.sataisiju divpolāro barosanu un  kad pieliku pastiprinātāja gnd vadu pie barosnas gnd,tad sāk man sprakstēt tas gnd vads un fonā liela dūkoņa


 
pag, ko nozimee - vecaa bilde? nah tad Tu liec PILNIIGI neatbilstoshu bildi? ko es ar vinju dariishu?????????????????

----------


## edza135

tagad nevaresu ielikt citu bildi,jo nesmu majās uz vietas.par to divpolāro barošanu es sapratu.

----------


## kaspich

> tagad nevaresu ielikt citu bildi,jo nesmu majās uz vietas.par to divpolāro barošanu es sapratu.


 ok, tad uztaisi to baroshanu. gnd savieno visiem moduljiem pirmo.
+30 un -30 no barotaaja sleedz pie ampa caur pretestiibaam, piem., 10 omi. ja viss buus kaartibaa, [tuksgaitaa] viss notiks [bez slodzes - skaljrunja].
ja buus kljuumes, pretestibas nosvils. bet, vismaz nekausi nost tiltinju, cjipu u.c. lietas.

es taa saprotu - droshinaataaji domati lohiem, ja?

----------


## edza135

Tātad visu esmu smuki pārlodējis tagad vismaz strādā ,bet nav jaudas strādā tikā būtu aizmidzis.Barošana bišķi liekas jocīga ,jo uz viena kondensātora testeris rāda 22v uz otra 10v kopa rada 30v (tas ir divpolārajai barošanai).

----------


## edza135

A un liekas ka pareizi pareizi salodēju jo slēdzot caur paretestībam vinjas nesadega

----------


## kaspich

> Tātad visu esmu smuki pārlodējis tagad vismaz strādā ,bet nav jaudas strādā tikā būtu aizmidzis.Barošana bišķi liekas jocīga ,jo uz viena kondensātora testeris rāda 22v uz otra 10v kopa rada 30v (tas ir divpolārajai barošanai).


 kaa tas var buut?

kur taa barotaaja un savienojumu sheema?
kur foto?

cilveek, Tu iipashi bremzeets esi? mees tachu 55X runaajam - bez shemas un foto NEVIENS neko te nepatieks. jo skaidrs ir 1: ir RUPJAS kljudas montaazhaa/sheemaa [jo tie spriegumi tieshi uz to noraada].

luudz, neapvainojies par jautaajumu. es vnk nesaprotu, kaa/kaapeec Tu nedzirdi/ignoree..

----------


## Delfins

principā ja nekas nedeg, tad tur tik 1 ticamais variants - dažādi tinumi transformatoram, kur domāts viduspunkts nemaz nav viduspunkts.

PS: es domāju šitādu slēgumu - http://cxembl.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/im534.png

----------


## kaspich

FAIL. paskaties, kaa tie tinumi laadee diodes  ::  pie dazhaadiem tinumiem taas tiek laadeetas peec augstaaka AC  ::

----------


## Delfins

"схема не моя... я только разместил пример"  :: 
Jā, man FAIL, šajā gadījumā būs vienāds spriegums, bet ja izmanto divus "tiltus", tad gan nē. Autoram vajag bildi ielikt.

----------


## edza135

Bildes http://foto.inbox.lv/edmunds135/09-04-2010

----------


## kaspich

nu, maketplete ir kaa diena pret nakti! par to cepums, bucha, viss ko veelies! taa tagad jau ir kaartibaa! 
super! taa turpinaat.

par baroshanu.. nu, uzziimee kaut ar roku - kaa Tu tur visu sledz. es tajaas bildes neredzu.. trafa bildee it kaa tgad 2polaara ir. kaapeec nenormaals U uz kondensatoriem? hvz.. vajag sheemu!

----------


## edza135

ok tulit uzimesu

----------


## edza135

http://foto.inbox.lv/edmunds135/09-04-2010 varbūt nēsmu pareizi atradis trafa izejas? Varbūt kāds nezin TP-100-7 trafa izejas ?

----------


## AndrisZ

Kur diodes?   ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, diodes mees vareetu meegjinaat piedomaat :P

pag, trafam uz katras spoles ir tinums. tas ir jaatrod. meeri ar testeri AC pie iesleegta trafa.
kad ir atrasti tinumi, vinji jaasasleedz virknee [taa saucamo peremicku bildees iisti neredzu], un tas bus GND izvads. 2 briivie ir AC izvadi uz tiltu.


upgrade. 
2. bilde. baltais vadinjsh [labajaa pusee, nokniebts] jaasavieno ar otras [kreisaas] spoles izvadu, kas ir 2 izvadu pa labi no kreisaas puses violeetaa vada. 
jaapiesleedz 2. [kreisaa] spole. Tu tachu tikai 1 vadu vinjai esi piesledzis! kaa tad tas var darboties?

----------


## edza135

ui atvainojiet diodes aizmirsu piezīmēt nomainīju trafu tā pati bēda tik tagad mazāk karst.Saku domāt ka mikrene ir tikusi nokauta tanī pirmajā lodējumā.

----------


## kaspich

> ui atvainojiet diodes aizmirsu piezīmēt nomainīju trafu tā pati bēda tik tagad mazāk karst.Saku domāt ka mikrene ir tikusi nokauta tanī pirmajā lodējumā.


 
pag. shos eksperimentus jaaveic ar atslegtu mikrenes moduli.
muusu uzdevums - dabuut 35V uz katra kondensatora, starp + un - jaadabuu 70V

straavas te ir iespaidiigas, U arii 70V [buus], taapeec - droshinaataajam pirms trafa jaabuut. peec kondensatoriem - jaabuut. kad beidzot buus baroshana [nevis taas imitaacija], kljudas gadiijumaa skjidiis taadas dzirksteles, ka maz neliksies!

----------


## edza135

ā tagad visu sapratu a man kopā bija 41v tam trafam kuru mainīju uz katra kondiķa 21v.

----------


## Delfins

te prasās arī pēc trafa shēmas (kas virsū viņam rakstīts?), jo nevar saprast kas kur pieslēgts.
Paši vadi izskatās OK, nekas tur nokniebts nav, izskatās arī dzeltenais(+) ari nekur nav pieslēgts.

PS: ieteiktu izvēlēties arī normālas vadu krāsas. GND - melns, `+` sarkans un dzeltenais `-`. Citādi tur varavīksne  ::

----------


## kaspich

> te prasās arī pēc trafa shēmas (kas virsū viņam rakstīts?), jo nevar saprast kas kur pieslēgts.
> Paši vadi izskatās OK, nekas tur nokniebts nav, izskatās arī dzeltenais(+) ari nekur nav pieslēgts.
> 
> PS: ieteiktu izvēlēties arī normālas vadu krāsas. GND - melns, `+` sarkans un dzeltenais `-`. Citādi tur varavīksne


 
aa, jaa, sore, baltais nokniebts nav. bet, jautaajums: KUR IR KREISAAS SPOLES otrs [GND] vads?  es vinju neredzu. protams afftor arii talants - nofotografe taa, ka nav redzmaas peremickas  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Man arī šķiet ka te vajag savienot:
Citādi taisngriezis strādā tikai ar vienu puspetiodu un no vienas spoles.
Spriegumam uz kondensatoriem tukšgaitā gan no tā nevajadzētu mainīties.

----------


## edza135

Pieliku trafu tagad tp 100-6 uz abiem kondensātoriem 37,5v kopā 75v pieliku vel drošinātāju pirms trafa tagad paskatīšos kas būs,ka pievienošu pie pastiprinātāja.

----------


## kaspich

> Pieliku trafu tagad tp 100-6 uz abiem kondensātoriem 37,5v kopā 75v pieliku vel drošinātāju pirms trafa tagad paskatīšos kas būs,ka pievienošu pie pastiprinātāja.


 nu re! iesakumaa gan [droshiibas labad] caur taam pretestiibaam. ja viss normaali [tuksgaitaa] - nespraagst, tad pretestiibu vietaa iesleedz droshinaataajus [1..3A].

----------


## edza135

Tomēr nav tās jaudas.Gaidīto 100w vietā man izdot tik 0.5w  ::  Vismaz dzidra skaņa vinjam ir  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Tomēr nav tās jaudas.Gaidīto 100w vietā man izdot tik 0.5w  Vismaz dzidra skaņa vinjam ir


 ok, ejam taalak. pameeri tagad +35 un -35 voltus baroshanu pie mikrenes. viss kaartibaa?
ko noziimee - nav juadas? skanja normaala, bet klusa? jeb krojota?

izmeeri spriegumus uz 9. un 10. kaajas [mute un stby].

visus spriegumus meera attieciibaa pret gnd


p.s. R6 kaads Tev ir?

----------


## edza135

skanja tam pastūzim ir normāla tik liekas tā ,ka nevar pagriest vairāk,jo potenciometris ir aizgriests līdz galam

----------


## kaspich

> skanja tam pastūzim ir normāla tik liekas tā ,ka nevar pagriest vairāk,jo potenciometris ir aizgriests līdz galam


 R6?

----------


## edza135

680ohm

----------


## defs

> skanja tam pastūzim ir normāla tik liekas tā ,ka nevar pagriest vairāk,jo potenciometris ir aizgriests līdz galam


  No kurienes signālu ņem?Tas pienāk normāli?

----------


## kaspich

> 680ohm


 paareejais, ko prasiiju?

----------


## edza135

no mp3 pienāk signāls normāli.Pretestība nevarētu būt par lielu jo shēmā bija 620ohm ,bet es lieku 680ohm

----------


## edza135

ok tulīt ielikšu visu pārējo ko prasīji

----------


## osscar

mp3 pleijieris ir signāla avots ? - tas nespēj "pabarot" pastūzi  pilnā klapē, jo paredzēts ausīm.

----------


## edza135

Tātad pie mikrenes + - voltāžai viss kārtībā ; pie mikrenes 9 pina rāda 32v tāpat arī pie 10 pina.Izējā kad pagriež uz pilnu klapi rāda 36.9 mv

----------


## kaspich

> Tātad pie mikrenes + - voltāžai viss kārtībā ; pie mikrenes 9 pina rāda 32v tāpat arī pie 10 pina.Izējā kad pagriež uz pilnu klapi rāda 36.9 mv


 ok. ko raada mikrenes ieejaa? cik mV?

----------


## edza135

bet tad sanāk ka mp3 patērē daudz savu resursu,bet resursi jāpatērē no paša pastiprinātāja vismaz man tā liekas.

----------


## osscar

36mV ir DC offsets, jeb līdzspriegums izejā, 36mV ir ok - normas robežās. AC ar multimetru nesamērīsi izejā...

----------


## osscar

mp3 - pēc būtības pats ir mazs jaudas pastūzis, paredzēts citai slodzei.

----------


## edza135

1,7mv

----------


## kaspich

> 36mV ir DC offsets, jeb līdzspriegums izejā, 36mV ir ok - normas robežās. AC ar multimetru nesamērīsi izejā...


 kaapeec? 

bet jaa, vajag precizeejumu: dc vai ac

----------


## edza135

aa 1,7mV ir tad kad mērīju līdzstrāvā

----------


## osscar

nē nu ja ir sig. ģenģeris vai kāds 50Hz tonis, tad jau var samērīt laikam  ::

----------


## edza135

nevarētu būt tomēr ka mikrene nokauta?

----------


## kaspich

> nevarētu būt tomēr ka mikrene nokauta?


 cik mV [meerot AC] ieejaa?????

Edza, man nepatiik/slinkums 2..3X visu atkaartot  :: 

ja uzskati, ka leetak/veertiigaak [atkal] mainiit IC - dari taa  ::

----------


## defs

Un ka nekas nav klat pie ieejas un tur tuvina pirkstu,tad fons neparādās lielāks?Vai tikai minimali? Varbūt,ka pretsaitē nav kāds kondiķis /pret korpusu/,ka nav jūtība...

R5 ir točno 27k ?

----------


## edza135

ac es nevarēšu diemžēl nomērīt jo man mērītājs uzlikts uz ac režīma neko neuzrāda

----------


## osscar

ac jau nevar nomērīt, ja nav ieejā AC signāls, multimetrs jau noteikats F AC var samērīt....iebaro no PC 50Hz toni   ::

----------


## kaspich

> ac es nevarēšu diemžēl nomērīt jo man mērītājs uzlikts uz ac režīma neko neuzrāda


 ja neko, tad ieejaa nav signaala..

----------


## kaspich

> Un ka nekas nav klat pie ieejas un tur tuvina pirkstu,tad fons neparādās lielāks?Vai tikai minimali? Varbūt,ka pretsaitē nav kāds kondiķis /pret korpusu/,ka nav jūtība...
> 
> R5 ir točno 27k ?


 27k un 0.68 kopaa neiet, bet deelj shii buus tikai basu kritums  ::  midiem vajadzeeja topiit..

----------


## edza135

Laikam tās ir pastūzīša beigas būs kautkad jāuzlodē uz lm3886 ,bet 4ls priekš mikrenes  ::  Žēl ,ka pārdevu savējos pastūzīšus uz lm3886 bāzes tagad klases biedri laimīgi klausās  ::    ,bet man jāiztiek ar datora tumbām vai arī labu alternatīvu 90 niecēm un rādiotehnikas patūzi u7111 kuri skan tīri sakarīgi priekš sava vecuma  ::

----------


## edza135

R 5 man ir 22k

----------


## kaspich

> R 5 man ir 22k


 POH TAS 22K [SHOBRIID]. NOSKAIDRO [BEIDZOT], KAS PAR VAINU! ZB, 10 LPP JAU AR SHO VISU..

----------


## edza135

10lpp labais   ::

----------


## osscar

izrādas Edzam ir  komercprakse  ::  noteikti gribētu redzēt jamos iztrādājumus  ::

----------


## defs

> R 5 man ir 22k


 Tad jau labi,galvenais,ka nav 2,7k -kaut kas tāds. Bet slikti,ka neskan  :: 
Kad kaut ko uztaisi,tad nofotogrāfē,Oskars grib redzēt  ::

----------


## edza135

Nu vainu es nevaru atrast.shēmas montāžu uz maketplates esmu 100 reizes pārbaudījis

----------


## edza135

skan labi ,bet klusi.saprastu ,ka vel šprakstētu vai arī vispār neskanētu ,bet tas ka klusu skan ta vispār vairs neko nesaprotu.

----------


## osscar

es tak tev teicu par mp3 atskaņotāja izejas līmeni. iebaro no datora.

----------


## edza135

Varēju ielikt tik šos 2 eksemplārus ,jo visus pārējos esmu pārdevis.Tas augšā ir 10w pastūzīts ar kurējo toreiz arī nočakarajējos.  ::  http://foto.inbox.lv/edmunds135/09-04-2010

----------


## edza135

ok pameigināšu no kompja

----------


## kaspich

> es tak tev teicu par mp3 atskaņotāja izejas līmeni. iebaro no datora.


 nee, lai cik zems buutu mp3 pleijera out level, visam bija jaaskan.

bet pie pc - jaa, un palaid kaadu gjeneratoru. 1khz, piem. un meeri AC ieejaa un AC izejaa.

----------


## osscar

autors jau saka, ka skan - tikai nav skaļi  ::

----------


## kaspich

> autors jau saka, ka skan - tikai nav skaļi


 ar jaaskan es domaaju - PILNAA tesienaa. nu tak kuda. vinjam pastipirnaajums peec U=ap 30 [ar kaartu]. ja izejaa paardesmit mV, tad cik ieejaa??????????????

----------


## edza135

kur tādu  1khz ģenerātoru atrast

----------


## osscar

http://www.realmofexcursion.com/downloads.htm

----------


## edza135

tik un tā nevar nomērīt!

----------


## kaspich

> tik un tā nevar nomērīt!


 nu, tad ir kljuume stekerii, vados.

ietiekshu magjisko versiju: uz omiem pameeri, vai stekerii nav iisais starp signaalu un gnd  ::

----------


## tornislv

Nav smieklīgi, es laika gaitā esmu kļuvis par paranoiķi un pat vadus izmēru ar ommetru  ::

----------


## edza135

labi šitas pastiprinātājs mani noveda līdz ''baltajām pelītēm'' beigšu ar vinju nemties hz kas tur beigts

----------


## kaspich

> labi šitas pastiprinātājs mani noveda līdz ''baltajām pelītēm'' beigšu ar vinju nemties hz kas tur beigts


 
nu, tad neraadies man aciis! es buushu LJOTI nikns. ceru, ka tagad saproti, ka Tev liidz kam sarezgjitakam kaa liedz meenesim, un atbilstoshi buutu - 1 tranja zummers. bez obid.

----------


## edza135

ha sataisīju uz šito shēmu beidzot pastiprinātaju kurš nemītīgi gaidīja savu jauno mikrenei un es teikšu skan ideāli http://datagor.ru/blogs/puntus/86-usili ... j-oos.html

----------


## Delfins

nedēļu mocies un pēkšņi pa 1h uztaisīji jaunu shēmu un viss ir ideāli?
kaut kas neštimmē..  ::

----------


## edza135

nē tā shēma jau bija uztaisīta tik gaidīja savu mikreni.Tad pameiģināju šito shēmu ar kuru čakarējos nekas nesanāca.Noņēmu mikreni no tās shēmas pieliku tai kura tagad skan!Tik kapēc no trafiņa tumbām tāds fons jocīgs.Kā tādu problēmu varētu novērst?

----------


## kaspich

njemot veeraa, ka afftoram nebija ne mazaakaas nojausmas, kas ir divpolaara baroshana, sekoja jautaajumi par C [vai tieshaam tas ir kondensators], nebija speejas saprast - ir/nav ieejas signaals, tad es shiim basnjaam NETICU. un, ja arii kaadreiz kas peeksnji straadaa - absoluuta veiksme bez jebkaadas sajeegas.

edgarinjsh ir blacklistaa.  ::  viss, peerles beidzaas.

----------


## edza135

gribi tici gribi netici ,bet no kā varētu būt tas fons tumbās.Kad es trafu izspraužu no tīkla viņš pazūd.

----------


## Delfins

elementārā ekranēšana/stabilizēšana/GND-ošana.
Nofočē tač visu "iekārtu", det tā lai redz kur/kādi vadi pielodēti.

Ideāli, ja tu to kādā kastē ieliec un izmanto normālus konektorus/ligzdas

----------


## Ar4

Tas ko Delfīns minēja. Noīsini ieejas uz zemi, vai fons pazūd?
Vai korpuss (ja tāds vsp ir) ir sazemēts? Ja jā, tad vai pa taisno?
Zemējums svarīgs, atdali signāla zemi ar ~2R rezistoru.
Vadu izvietojums. Skaties vai signāla vadi nav pārklājuši trafa vadus.

----------


## edza135

Ok centīšos visu izdarīt kā teicāt

----------


## Ar4

Ja pastūzim ir korpuss, nezemē to pa taisno, labāk 10R + 0.1uF
Un no sākuma vienkārši sakārto smuki to konstrukciju.

----------

